# Lets see your peacock tanks



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Lets see your peacock / hap tank AND OR peacock / hap and yellow labs, rusties etc. tank.

I bought a few male peacocks last night and also a few yellow labs etc. and I want to see how others have set their tanks up.

opcorn:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

If you go here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/ there are some tanks on the left side you can look at to get you started. Sorry i dont personally have any pics.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Due for a remodel, but here she is.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a FTS:










Left side closeup:










Middle closeup:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

125 Male Hap/Peacock - Black background, 3M Colorquartz Black S-Grade, with white quartz rock work.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

VERY NICE tanks guys / gals!!

Heres my 2 setups, still havent decided on a final setup

*River Rocks*





*Resin Tree Trunks*





I keep going back and forth with mine...first I'll have river rocks then Ill switch back to resin tree trunks since its clean looking and not cluttered but I think Im going to get some med size boulders and scatter them on the bottom. I wont be stacking high at all or making caves. Basically what GoofBoy did with just larger rocks but leaving passages between the rocks like a maze to so speak...like this but with gray / black boulders or maybe I'll use those boulders and switch out my PFS with some black sand. Please excuse the mess. 

Top view of how it will look









If I did want to make caves Id only add a few rocks on top to some areas to make a roof but I wouldnt go any higher that that.









I like how theres open swimming space on the bottom of the tank w/ the resin trunks but I feel sorry for some of my peacocks, because they are constantly swimming around and not all of them have their own territory. What do yall think?

opcorn:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are a couple of my 72 bow hap/peacock.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice colored males!!!

How many peacocks do you have in there and do you have a full shot picture of your tankWAIS like to see how your rocks are set up.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Full Tank Shot









A couple more tank shots

















I have a few more shots and some close ups of the fish up here: http://picasaweb.google.com/mhenrichs48/125MalawiNew

At one point, I had 20 peacocks / haps in there (it's a 6' 125). I've evicted a few of the more aggressive tenants, so I'm down to 17 or 18 now. The tank has been pretty and stable and peaceful for the past 6 months or so. Not too shabby for all male.


----------



## nwtwoTHEworld (Mar 20, 2011)

hey thanks guy im gonna look into it a bit more but kinda lookin too do hap/peacoks 75gallon maybe a bit bigger. but if i cant do bigger then 75gallong is 75gallon good enuf??? thanks guys again


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, nice tanks! 
(Reminds me, I need to find the time to photograph my 150 gal, lol!)
Your 75 gal. will do fine for now- just stock it accordingly. 
Have you thought about a background for the tank? Possibly either purchasing one or making a DIY background? I find that it makes a world of difference. Another note about peacocks and haps- I find that the "less is more approach" enables the fish to stand out more in the aquarium setting. 
What's going to be the main focal point? The fish, the background, the rocks or the lighting?

-Just my opinion but I've found this strategy to work well. :thumb:


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

nwtwoTHEworld said:


> hey thanks guy im gonna look into it a bit more but kinda lookin too do hap/peacoks 75gallon maybe a bit bigger. but if i cant do bigger then 75gallong is 75gallon good enuf??? thanks guys again


Yeah, a 75 gallon should be big enough if you don't get too crazy with the more aggressive or larger fish. It also really helps if you grow all of the fish up together. Buy way more than you think you'll end up with so you can remove any that get too aggressive or aren't that attractive when they grow up.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a full tank shot of my 125gal.









This is a link to my other post with my fish.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice background Cater20155


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, it looks surprisingly good for a taped on background.

Wingman, I like the set up. I think it would look even better with a background. What size are most of your fish?


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

cater20155 said:


> Wingman, I like the set up. I think it would look even better with a background. What size are most of your fish?


Thanks! I agree on the background. I'd like to build a 3D one, but I haven't gotten the spare time to do that yet. Having a 1yr old running around the house drastically cuts down on your free time. ....not that I really mind the trade-off of course. 

When I took those pictures, most of the peacocks were in the 5" range. That ruby red out front in the last picture was probably 4.5", and the lithobates and fryeri were in the 6" range. It seems like most peacocks and haps grow to the 3.5" mark really quickly and then really slow down. Some of the larger ones are at least two years old now.


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

There are some stunning tanks in this thread - well done!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

60gallon said:


> Nice colored males!!!
> 
> How many peacocks do you have in there and do you have a full shot picture of your tankWAIS like to see how your rocks are set up.


Sorry for the late response, but thank you. The top picture is just about a FTS, I'll see if I have a better on that shows the rocks. There are 11 fish total. The stocking is:

Otter Point Jake
Ruby Red
Baenschi Benga
Usisya Flavescent
Turkis
Cop. Mloto Ivory Head
Oto. Lithobates Z-Rock
Oto. Tetrastigma(becoming one of my favs. He has grown like a weed and is stunning.)
Lethrinops Red Cap Chiriwa
Placido. Electra Deep Water
Astatotilapia Latifasciata(Victorian Zebra)


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Though Id bump my thread back up since I have a new tank now. Not really feeling the plants.



















Lets see those Peacock / Hap tanks. opcorn:


----------



## Congo (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice setups.

Sub- I am with you on the no plants.


----------

